# Need your opinions: Wings springs vs Elastomers



## boroef (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have an old set of Manitou 2's hanging around. The elastomers in them are now dead, and I'm looking for replacements. For those who are in a similar boat as I am, you have 2 options:

suspensionforkparts.net or wings-suspension.com

I've been considering sticking with elastomers just because inherintly, they have slower rebound characteristics than springs. Of course, the downside to these is little to no small bump sensitivity.

I recently found out about wings suspension and their spring replacement kits. What bothers me about them is the fact that no damping is retained if you go with a 100% spring setup...but really, I'm not sure. Perhaps there's enough friction in the fork stanctions to handle it.

I'm wondering...all you experts out there: Any experience with the wings suspension kits? Is the rebound really fast? Share your experiences  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Good question, I'm in the same boat with a Manitou 1. I've been leaning towards the elastomers because of the damping issue.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

If springs were any good in those forks wouldn't Manitou have used them in the first place? I think they knew that undamped springs attached to a handlebar makes a pogo stick not a suspension fork (and I doubt that there's enough stiction in a floppy old set of 20 year old forks to compensate)


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I threw some leftover springs into a Manitou comp, and the forks stiction is enough to provide damping.

A Judy would also be a no brainer, as they have the cartridge.

My manitou 4 had some elastomers that still worked, but were compressed. I threw a set of RS type 3 springs on top of the stack, and it works fine.

The cartridge in my Judy on my Mt Tam is shot. It still works pretty good, except it rebounds with a loud THUNK.

I'm not finicky however when it comes to suspension. I'm just looking to take the edge off the big hits. I haven't noticed any real pogo effect. I'm a light rider, too. (130 lbs)


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I have tried both in my Manitou1. Think the springs work better than the elastomeres ever did, and not as sensitive to temps. The washer that was on top of the old elastomers, I placed on top of the springs. IMO it's so tight in the stantions that it offers some air dampening, along with the seals and such, but still not as much dampening as the elastomers. Guess since threre's not much travel either way I'v actually learned to love the lack of dampening but I supose that's a matter of taste. Make sure you get them strong enough for you or the spring may compress enough for the tire to contact the fork crown and cause an instant, and unexpected OTB. Been there, done that.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

You should be setup to able to occasionally bottom out your suspension without tire contacting the bridge. If you are happy with the spring rate and dont want to just go to a stiffer spring, it would be better to add a spacer below the spring to increase the height of the spring stack. A short piece of elastomer as a bumpstop stacked together with a metal spring is a nice combination because the elastomer does not bottom out as harsh as metal-to-metal of just a stacked spring.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep cool info Jay, I just find I like the stiffer springs, especially on such a short travel. Have also heard of people using elastomers on 1 side and a spring on the other to get some of both worlds.
I'm curently running a stiff wing spring on 1 side and a soft on the other. Find it gives me just about the same squish as the mediums on both sides but less bottoming. The stiff sping is pretty much like adding a spacer since when it's fully compressed it wont allow the tire to contact the crown.


----------



## abramj (Jul 25, 2011)

*Manitou Pro elastomers shot?*

I picked up a used 98 FRS Ground Control with Manitou Pro front fork. It's noted as being a LT, Long Travel fork. Um.... I don't call 25mm long travel, so I pulled it apart to see what was up. With exception of dumping about 4 ounces of clear goo out, they seemed pretty decent. There were springs and elastomers in both sides. My guess is that the spring was the only travel I was feeling. The elastomers are VERY stiff. How do I know if the elastomers are bad? Are they supposed to be that stiff? I'm 190lbs, and these babies stopped travel like I hit bottom at about an inch any time I bumped anything. Any help is appreciated. I know suspensionfork parts makes elastomers, but if they are hard like these, will I have any more travel?

Joe


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Abramj- The elastomers should be noticeably soft, it does sound as if yours are too hard. Strange as the typical elastomer failure mode is to get too soft with age. Perhaps the goo was intended to provide some dampening? You likely could replace some of the elastomer stack with a longer spring (or use a couple of short spings together.

BTW- if anyone is interested in seeing how I converted an old Manitou 1 to 70mm of spring travel and use it with a 4" wide fatbike tire check out http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fatbike-front-suspension-718335.html


----------



## ASR49 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Wings Springs*

My "old school" Specialized Stumper front fork suspension needs new elastometers, but then I saw the Wings Springs. I thought it looked "easy peasy" to install and the price was right.

HOWEVER, after they took my money, 11 business days went by and I still have no product. My advice, do not purchase Wings Springs...you won't get them.

ASR


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

ASR49 said:


> My "old school" Specialized Stumper front fork suspension needs new elastometers, but then I saw the Wings Springs. I thought it looked "easy peasy" to install and the price was right.
> 
> HOWEVER, after they took my money, 11 business days went by and I still have no product. My advice, do not purchase Wings Springs...you won't get them.
> 
> ASR


Did you call them before you got on here and blasted them? They're based in SoCal, so they shouldn't be too hard to reach.

If you used a credit card, you can cancel the transaction and get your money back, but I wouldn't do that until I tried to contact them.


----------



## ASR49 (Apr 24, 2012)

*no replies from Wings-Suspension*

I called the number on the website which has been disconnected. I emailed wings-suspension 3 times with no response. I've reported the company to the Better Business Bureau. I will now contact my bank and dispute the charge.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

ASR49 said:


> I called the number on the website which has been disconnected. I emailed wings-suspension 3 times with no response. I've reported the company to the Better Business Bureau. I will now contact my bank and dispute the charge.


Thanks for the heads-up...sorry you got shafted!


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

I ordered a set of wing-springs about 6 weeks ago, they showed up about 8 days later.


----------



## ASR49 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Do not choose Wings suspension springs!*

Wings Suspension is out of business...they'll take your money but you won't see any product. They've been reported to the better busines bureau and pay pal is now onto them.


----------



## brianosaur (Apr 3, 2010)

*Wings suspension scam!*

Wish I would have saw this post before I ordered from Wings Suspension 2+ weeks ago.

No product. No communication. No nothing.

Disputed charges with PayPal today.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

In case you weren't aware check these out suspensionforkparts - Home . Not springs, they're elastomers but newly made and should get your fork working like new.


----------



## vladas (Feb 3, 2012)

coils


----------

